# Trazodone



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My vet has prescribed Trazadone for Charlie when it thunders. He just shuts down, shakes uncontrollably and tries to find a place to hide. I 'm a little nervous to give it to him. Has anybody else used this drug?

I have tried so many other things: blanket over table, basement kennel with fan on, interior bathroom, adaptil collar and diffuser, anxitane, classical music and special treats that he loves. He still doesnt relax.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Lots of (training) client dogs are on it. Many have great results, some need something different or a combination of meds. It's definitely worth a try - we don't want the dogs to be stressed, and it's hard to do good training because so many of the storm variables are hard to control.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

SwimDog said:


> Lots of (training) client dogs are on it. Many have great results, some need something different or a combination of meds. It's definitely worth a try - we don't want the dogs to be stressed, and it's hard to do good training because so many of the storm variables are hard to control.




Do you find that most go on it and stay on it or is it something I can use as needed? I didn't get a chance to talk to vet; just vet tech...


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Do talk to your vet.

Usually it's more of 'as needed' but for some severe situations, some dogs are on it longer term. If you aren't able to be at home at the right times to dose appropriately, talk to your vet about whether it's appropriate to use it regularly during storm season and then maybe "as needed" at other parts of the year. 

Some dogs are on behavior meds long term and some just until we can get more training in place. It really depends on who the dog is, how severe the anxiety, and how much training we can do (handler skill, time, effort, etc)


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

This may not work for everyone.
I had a dog that did the same thing with thunderstorms...I tried most all of what Jen mentioned. Then I had a thought...I leashed her and took her out under the covered patio with her favorite bag of treats and as soon as I saw lightning I started giving her treats until the thunder was done...it took a while (like 3 or 4 thunderstorms) but it worked. You'll know it's working if it gets better as you go along.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

We use Trazadone in my clinic and have had success with it for most dogs. It can cause nausea if given on a empty stomach so best to give it with food.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm mostly nervous bc I'm heading out of town and my husband is on dog duty. It's supposed to storm the whole weekend and it's a new med. I tend to be overly vigilant and he 's the opposite. I'm worried he wouldn't catch side effects as quickly as I would.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Checked in with my husband. Charlie spent last night in closet and seemed to cope ok. He did not give him the medicine because he knew I was too worried about it; probably needlessly so. I had a voicemail from my vet and that helped answer some of my questions and I'm more comfortable using it now. I am going to continue working on desensitizing him. I like the idea of favorite treats under covered porch.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenn:*



jennretz said:


> My vet has prescribed Trazadone for Charlie when it thunders. He just shuts down, shakes uncontrollably and tries to find a place to hide. I 'm a little nervous to give it to him. Has anybody else used this drug?
> 
> I have tried so many other things: blanket over table, basement kennel with fan on, interior bathroom, adaptil collar and diffuser, anxitane, classical music and special treats that he loves. He still doesnt relax.


Jenn: I was given this by a Doctor for sleeping. I take a half of a 50 mg. and it works. Make sure to ask Doc what the smallest dose that is safe for Charlie is.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jenn: I was given this by a Doctor for sleeping. I take a half of a 50 mg. and it works. Make sure to ask Doc what the smallest dose that is safe for Charlie is.


I was just about to jump in and say that my daughter takes it! It does not have a bad reputation for use *in humans*. It is an anti-depressant that is usually mixed with other anti-depressants when given to humans. It is not_ usually_ given as the sole drug to someone for depression. It may be given as the sole drug for sleeping. Talk to the veterinarian about any medical concerns you have about Charlie.

Deb


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

I give Bentley melatonin (3 mg) about 1.5 hrs before the time that he needs to relax such as a car trip to VT vet school in Blacksburg. It acts different on dogs than humans and works to mellow them out. Try it and see what you think. :wavey:


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I take this every night, works really well.


----------

